# Northman plow & mount



## snord (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a Northman 2200B 7.5' plow with mounts/headgear for a 70s Ford highboy. It needs the lower bracing fabricated which should be pretty straightforward. It comes with wings, lights and a bumper. You will need to find an underhood pump and controls/harness. Located in Denver, Colorado. Don't really want to ship it, so local buyers wanted. $500 for everything. Thanks.


----------



## BigVasey (Feb 3, 2010)

Wish I would have looked here first. Just drove to Denver on Monday to pick up a used Northmann moldboard. bottom was eaten up pretty bad but 88 bucks and it is good as new. I just picked up the pump and controls in Wyoming. If it doesn't sell, let me know.


----------



## knox2478 (Sep 10, 2018)

snord said:


> This is a Northman 2200B 7.5' plow with mounts/headgear for a 70s Ford highboy. It needs the lower bracing fabricated which should be pretty straightforward. It comes with wings, lights and a bumper. You will need to find an underhood pump and controls/harness. Located in Denver, Colorado. Don't really want to ship it, so local buyers wanted. $500 for everything. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 36040


I KNOW I KNOW ITS BEEN 8 years by chance do you still have this plow and set up ?

and yes i live in colorado up near breckenridge


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

OP hasn't been on in years so I'm closing this out and if, by chance, they come back or it is still for sale, they can contact me and let me know


----------

